# Frank Trejo



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2013)

Got this from Dennis Conatser.


> Mr. Frank Trejo UPDATE
> There  has been a of of inquiries about Mr. Trejo's medical status. Mr. Trejo  has asked me disclose his current medical status and give all his close  friends and Kenpo family around the world the following update:
> 
> Due  to blood circulation complications from diabetes Mr. Trejo lost his  middle finger on his left hand on Nov. 12th. On Nov 19th Mr. Trejo was  admitted in the hospital due to further complications in his left arm  and circulation of the amputated finger. His incision was not healing  and became severely infected. The infection spread throughout his system  and Mr. Trejo was put an a strong cycle of antibiotics to fight off the  infection. Several medical procedures were conducted to attempt to  increase the blood circulation in his left hand. Both procedures failed.  Mr. Trejo had too much damage to the blood vessels.
> ...


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, Frank is a great guy. He will give you the shirt off his back, always been that way. He's been going through tough times. If you can find a few bucks to donate, it will be going to a good cause.


----------



## Takai (Nov 30, 2013)

Very saddening news. Definitely will be in our prayers tonight.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 30, 2013)

I just got word that the amputation was above the left wrist.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2013)

Removed my last post while I wait for confirmation of the severity of his situation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2013)

From Facebook


> [h=5]Angelo Collado[/h]5 hours ago
> 
> 
> Mr  Trejo's surgery went well. there were no complications and he is  resting comfortably in recovery. Mr. Trejo and family thank you for all  your support and prayers . More updates will be posted .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2013)

Updating


> Angelo Collado
> 42 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takai (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update Bob.


----------



## shima (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to hear his spirits are intact and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Forever Training (Dec 25, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with the Trejo family.

Who is Trejo? Check this out...


----------



## Tames D (Dec 25, 2013)

There will be a fund raising event for Frank on January 11,2014. You don't have to be a Kenpo practitioner to attend and show your support. I hope to see you there.
For more information call 626-793-2255.

Location:
915 South Fair Oaks Ave
Pasadena, CA


----------

